# Sad sounding Air Chime Whistle



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Followed the wiring instructions off Portlines, and this is the result:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUWCebaeSCc



What do you think?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not an AF guy, but it sounds to me like the relay solenoid is trying to work (vibration noise), but that the actual whistle motor isn't.

Only two-cents work of advice, though ...

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have yet to tackle any of my items with air chime whistles so I may not be a good candidate for info. But if it were a diesel engine, I'd say it sounds pretty good. Unfortunately, it appears to be a tender for a steam loco. So I'd say it's not doing so well. I cannot tell you what needs to be replaced to get it sounding right. If you don't find help here, I'd suggest sending the video to Doug Peck @ Port Lines Hobby. As an avid AF enthusiast he could probably tell you in a heartbeat what might be wrong -- and sell you the correct part while he's at it. Good luck finding the remedy. And please keep us posted since I will find this useful when my time with air chime whistles arrives.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

There's a great group of AF enthusiasts on Facebook (280 members and growing) who I've shown this video to...the general consensus is that the air chime whistle never really excelled in sounding like an air whistle-even when new. 

I'm not going to worry much about improving what you see in the video. I have a working billboard whistle that sounds pretty good, so I'm going to just be happy with that.

Thanks for the input, fellas!

Greg


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That's the sound you're looking for. Sounds exactly like my K335, as well as the one I had as a kid.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, which item has that air chime you are trying to use?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That looks like my diesel horn set up. The whistle should have a box not a speaker. ???????


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, I am wondering what item he is trying this whistle on. As many AF items may have air chime, they don't always use the same control.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry, guys...it's a K325.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds nothing like the air chime whistle in my 290 Pacific, which sounded like an anemic steam whistle. I believe the sound is generated by that cylinder sticking up from the controller. Mine was silver, yours is not. Is it possible there's a choice of sound generators, steam or diesel?

Pete


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe there was a difference in the generators used for steam or diesel whistles. Unfortunately, I am having difficulty finding the correct controller for the K325. See this page from Bob Graves' AF Gallery for reference......

http://www.thegilbertgallery.org/Infrastructure Gallery/infrastructure_Electrical_Accessories.html


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Texas Pete said:


> That sounds nothing like the air chime whistle in my 290 Pacific, which sounded like an anemic steam whistle. I believe the sound is generated by that cylinder sticking up from the controller. Mine was silver, yours is not. Is it possible there's a choice of sound generators, steam or diesel?
> 
> Pete


A 290 never had a air chime whistle installed from the factory. Yours must be an after-market add-on, or a tender from a different engine.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

flyernut said:


> A 290 never had a air chime whistle installed from the factory. Yours must be an after-market add-on, or a tender from a different engine.


If you'll have a look at these catalog pages they illustrate the set I got for Christmas in 1951, #5103WT.

http://myflyertrains.org/AF_Catalogs/1951Catalog/AF_1951_catalog_page10-11.htm

"290 Pacific with smoke, choo choo, and air chime whistle." The number on the illustrated engine is 295. So which is it? It's been a long time but I'm pretty sure the number on my loco was 290. Those trains are long gone so I can't check.

BTW, I never liked that whistle, it sounded lousy and slowed the train a bit, even with an 8B transformer.

Pete


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Texas Pete said:


> If you'll have a look at these catalog pages they illustrate the set I got for Christmas in 1951, #5103WT.
> 
> http://myflyertrains.org/AF_Catalogs/1951Catalog/AF_1951_catalog_page10-11.htm
> 
> ...


Your set was a #5103WT, which was a 295 with either red or green passenger cars,651 and 2 650's, made in 1951. I can't find a reference to an air chime whistle TENDER, but perhaps your set had a air chime whistle billboard? In any case, I have several 290's and a 293 and they do not have an air chime whistle tender.Interesting, I'll have to check further, for my own information. After checking the ad, it says it has a built in air chime whistle, so I can only assume it was a 295 and not a 290.290's were made from 49-51.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Your set was a #5103WT, which was a 295 with either red or green passenger cars,651 and 2 650's, made in 1951. I can't find a reference to an air chime whistle TENDER, but perhaps your set had a air chime whistle billboard? In any case, I have several 290's and a 293 and they do not have an air chime whistle tender.Interesting, I'll have to check further, for my own information. After checking the ad, it says it has a built in air chime whistle, so I can only assume it was a 295 and not a 290.290's were made from 49-51.


Like I said, the catalog illustration shows a 295 but the written description says it's a 290. The whistle was in the tender, the passenger cars were green. As I recall, the number on the engine was 290 but it's been a long time. By 1958 HO had replaced the American Flyer on my platform. Out of curiosity, do you happen to know the production date(s) of the 295?

Thank you for helping me to get this straight.

Pete


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Texas Pete said:


> Like I said, the catalog illustration shows a 295 but the written description says it's a 290. The whistle was in the tender, the passenger cars were green. As I recall, the number on the engine was 290 but it's been a long time. By 1958 HO had replaced the American Flyer on my platform. Out of curiosity, do you happen to know the production date(s) of the 295?
> 
> Thank you for helping me to get this straight.
> 
> Pete


I hope I'm helping, and not confusing the story anymore,lol.. The 290 was produced from 1949-51, and the 295 was a 1 year only deal, 1951.. I seriously think the ad was mis-printed. They meant to say "295" in the smaller ad , not 290.. Just my opinion.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Texas Pete said:


> Like I said, the catalog illustration shows a 295 but the written description says it's a 290. The whistle was in the tender, the passenger cars were green. As I recall, the number on the engine was 290 but it's been a long time. By 1958 HO had replaced the American Flyer on my platform. Out of curiosity, do you happen to know the production date(s) of the 295?
> 
> Thank you for helping me to get this straight.
> 
> Pete


When I came home for good from the service, I was horrified to learn Dad had sold all the trains for $50 bucks!!!!!!!!!! I had a K335 Northern engine set, a 301 freight engine set, a 355 Baldwin diesel set, and the best of all, a Missouri Pacific PA-1 set with the passenger cars, made in 63 or 64!!! We had roadbed, switches, all sorts of stuff, and the 2 large boxes went for $50 bucks!!! I've replaced everything I had as a kid except for the MP set, as that set is just too expensive for me!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG -- To think all that went for $50. WOW !! Guess $50 back then was pretty good money. But I gotta hope those trains are still running today on somebody's layout. Those were some prime pieces.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> OMG -- To think all that went for $50. WOW !! Guess $50 back then was pretty good money. But I gotta hope those trains are still running today on somebody's layout. Those were some prime pieces.


The little 301 was a great runner; the K335 always seemed to run a little slow, and the trailing trucks under the cab always would derail, so Dad took them off and saved them. The air chime whistle worked great though. The big ole Northern also had a little trouble backing up, so we didn't run the beast that often. The 355 Baldwin just flew around the layout, and I remember running that little engine right off the track many times,lol... The MP diesel was actually shop-lifted from a local dept store back in 1963. A friend got it for me as a going away present, ( he was moving).I told Dad I paid $10 bucks for it, and nothing was ever said. I guess karma came around and bit me good,lol..Ah, youth...


----------

